# [RISOLTO]problema mause in gnome

## KinG-InFeT

salve ragazzi dopo aver installato gnome-light sul sistema ho avviato gnome con startx il problema e ke la schermata di gnome appare ma il mause non ha proprio voglia di muoversi...da cosa dipende?

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmm, hal? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-765143-highlight-hal+xorg+mouse.html

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

senza niente semplice e hal si celò in USE

----------

## noice

in make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

e poi 

```
emerge -1 xorg-server
```

ps. se e' un notebook e vuoi usare synaptic per il touchpad allora in make.conf metti

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare già provato :S e ho paura che non venga riconosciuta manco la tastiera :S

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma hal è attivo? o ti sei scritto un xorg.conf che disabilita hal? onestamente non ho capito quello che intendi con le use...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

con l'hal viene dichiarato diciamo così nelle faviabili USE e poi avviato il servizzio hald co 

/etc/init.d/hald start

giusto?

----------

## Epicuro

Se hai aggiornato Xorg credo che dovresti  lanciare :

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge xf86-input-evdev
> 
> 

 

Ti invio il link relativo al vecchio aggiornamento (xorg 1.5), in quanto dovresti aggiustare, in base al tuo hardware, i files .fdi dei dispositivi di input.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml[/quote]

Ciao

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok risolto era quell'emerge che non avevo fatto ora funziona tutto bene grazie ^_^

----------

